# Passport Renewal



## shely666 (11 Mar 2010)

Hi I sent a passport through the post office on 3rd march which needs to be renewed but with the wtr schedule they are telling me the passport will not be ready until 20th. I am flying out on 13th march and sent the documentation showing this with my passport and I am just wondering could anyone let me know if it is worth my while travelling up to dublin to see can i get my passport over the counter or is this just a waste of time?  Be most grateful if anybody could help here.


----------



## niceoneted (11 Mar 2010)

Where are you flying to and is it a place you could possibly use your licence for ie UK. 
Have you tried ringing them and asking them this very same question? I would chance it on the hope that it will work and in this instance I suspect if you don't at least try that you won't get to travel anyway.
Good luck.


----------



## shely666 (11 Mar 2010)

Flying to paris with easyjet and they said not possible to use drivers licence.  Also have been trying to ring last couple of days and getting no response, i had one person on a waiting queue on phone for roughly 20mins and still didn't get through to them, i was hoping somebody might know if the counters were open or closed tomorrow morning as travelling from Leitrim but i guess i will give it a chance, thanks for replying niceone


----------



## niceoneted (11 Mar 2010)

The earlier you get there the better. Is your old passport still in date that will cover the trip or well expired? If it's still in date perhaps you could look for it back. 
Good luck.


----------



## Papercut (11 Mar 2010)

Even without the work to rule you left it too late to apply. You will need to show up in the passport office as early as possible tomorrow morning with proof of travel date plus the extra fee.


----------



## shely666 (11 Mar 2010)

I know i left it 2 late it was a birthday pressie to my hubby and stupid me never looked at his passport, so that is why he is going to try in the morning so hopefully the counters will be open, thanks for replies guys.


----------



## batty (11 Mar 2010)

shely666 said:


> I know i left it 2 late it was a birthday pressie to my hubby and stupid me never looked at his passport, so that is why he is going to try in the morning so hopefully the counters will be open, thanks for replies guys.


 

Bring some proof with you that you're travelling on 13th - hopefully you'll the counters wll be open & you'll meet a sensible person.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (11 Mar 2010)

Papercut said:


> Even without the work to rule you left it too late to apply. You will need to show up in the passport office as early as possible tomorrow morning with proof of travel date plus the extra fee.



no extra fee as no passports can be guranted for specific dates.


----------



## Papercut (11 Mar 2010)

€55 Public Counter Urgent Fee payable, upon proof of urgent travel, for passports required to be issued on the same or next day.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (12 Mar 2010)

Papercut said:


> €55 Public Counter Urgent Fee payable, upon proof of urgent travel, for passports required to be issued on the same or next day.


 
That is not being done at the moment. 

Check passport.ie for the press statement.


----------



## Papercut (12 Mar 2010)

No such press release – do you have a link?

  This is the only one remotely connected, but no mention of the fee being waived, just that emergency services are not affected.

http://www.dfa.ie/home/index.aspx?id=83333

  26/02/2010 
*  Industrial Action in the Passport Offices* 
  Due to ongoing industrial action in the Passport Offices, it is not currently possible to guarantee the turnaround time for passport services. 
  In light of this action customers are advised to check now the expiry date of their passport and submit applications as soon as possible. 
  The Passport Service would like to apologise for the inconvenience caused by this disruption and to assure customers that emergency passport services are not affected. 
  Customers are advised to check for updates on the Passport Service website:  
*Ends+++* 
*26 February 2010* 
  Nothing mentioned in January either:
http://www.dfa.ie/home/index.aspx?id=83131

  Or in 2009:
http://www.dfa.ie/home/index.aspx?id=73717

Must be very well hidden, wherever it is

Hopefully shely666 will post back to let us know how she got on to clarify the situation.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (12 Mar 2010)

Its not that the fee is being waived, it is that its not being charged as there is no gurantee you'll have the passport for your travel. No guranree on turnaround time says it all....................

A family death or illness is the only way application is being moved forward.


----------



## Magpie (12 Mar 2010)

niceoneted said:


> Where are you flying to and is it a place you could possibly use your licence for ie UK.
> Have you tried ringing them and asking them this very same question? I would chance it on the hope that it will work and in this instance I suspect if you don't at least try that you won't get to travel anyway.
> Good luck.



You need a passport to fly to the UK now, there is nowhere you can go outside Ireland without one.


----------



## lorkel (12 Mar 2010)

Hey my friend went to the office today and she was told that there is such a backlog that her passport could take another 8 weeks.  Her application was received in the passport office on the 9th of February and she is supposed to travel on the 17th which doesn't look likely now :-(


----------



## Papercut (13 Mar 2010)

Ron Burgundy said:


> Its not that the fee is being waived, it is that its not being charged as there is no gurantee you'll have the passport for your travel.


   When a standard fixed fee is not being charged for a service, which is what you originally stated, this means that the fee either no longer exists, or that it has been waived.

  As it turns out, the situation is that the service for which the fee is always charged is not being provided at the moment, which is an entirely different matter to a situation where the fee is not being charged for the service. People cannot be charged for a service that is not available, or that they do not avail of. Perhaps this is what you meant to say, but it is not what you said.

  Thankfully, *shesells* subsequently clarified the current situation & the website now reflects this.


----------



## Johnboy45 (13 Mar 2010)

Magpie said:


> You need a passport to fly to the UK now, there is nowhere you can go outside Ireland without one.


 
you don't need a passport to fly to the UK - what you do need is a passport to fly with some of the airllines that go to the UK. thats a different point. Ryanair insist on passports as an indentification method, not because the UK insist on passport.  Ferry travellers don't need a passport to enter the UK.


----------

